# Your Luckiest Kill ?



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys and girls, What was you alls Luckiest kills with a slingshot?

Pictures would help!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Ill start it off no picture but my luckiest was a rabbit 75 feet away. Talk about luck.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Pictures would help


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Every one.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Rabbit 90 ft 5/8" marble off double 3/4" TBG on a natural at night time. I was surprised the 5/8" would kill at that distance. I would not attempt this again or endorse marbles for hunting.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I shot a marble yesterday out of double TBG, got so much hand slap I nearly dropped my flip. LOL Nice shot treefork.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I was using a hammer grip


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

44 lb. buffalo carp with 36cal. lead ball from natural fork with dasy tubes beeded through forks at 30 ft.

Carp was on surface eating maulberrys! Sorry no pics I was 17 yrs old!

Fwv2.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

:blink: u start a thread , saying pictures would help, then you make a post without a pic ? wouldnt it of have been a better example to post a pic or not start the thread ? :wacko:

.

.

.

:mellow:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> :blink: u start a thread , saying pictures would help, then you make a post without a pic ? wouldnt it of have been a better example to post a pic or not start the thread ? :wacko:
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Kind of rude! Don't you think so?


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Imperial said:


> :blink: u start a thread , saying pictures would help, then you make a post without a pic ? wouldnt it of have been a better example to post a pic or not start the thread ? :wacko:
> .
> .
> .
> :mellow:


 Sorry.. On a phone just trying to have good times with fellow members on here.. Sorry


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > :blink: u start a thread , saying pictures would help, then you make a post without a pic ? wouldnt it of have been a better example to post a pic or not start the thread ? :wacko:
> ...





SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> Imperial said:
> 
> 
> > :blink: u start a thread , saying pictures would help, then you make a post without a pic ? wouldnt it of have been a better example to post a pic or not start the thread ? :wacko:
> ...


no , no . it was an observational opinion . didnt think it read out in a rude way.

mods, remove my post . this dont need to become drama or discouraging to

other future post .


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

No its fine. I understand. What was your luckiest kill imperial?

SMS


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I cant post a pic yet but mine was a crow shot out of the window of my jeep while I was doing between 55 and 60 mph and the crow was flying a long side of me going the. Other way hit it in the top of the head with a 1/2 hex nut


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

A squirrel fleeing my tomato patch after hearing my balcony door open; they've learned that the sliding sound is the sound of death incarnate, & Skidaddle accordingly. This one particularly fast little f***** made a bee-line for the woods behind me; I anticipated the the intersection of marble & skull in like a fraction of a second, & low & behold, fate caught up with the thief that sunny summer day. No pics, unfortunately. I started snapping kill pics when cameras started getting good on cellphones, but ended the practice when a lady friend decided to inspect the contents of my phone, & stumbled upon them, & left me dry for several weeks. She was especially miffed by a pillaging Grackle whose head was pierced by a broadhead arrow from my cold steal blowgun, but that's another forum...


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

My only and luckiest kill was a wood mouse during my vacation,

When i was walking in the woods and shooting at treetrunks and branches.

I saw the mouse crossing the gravel trail and stopped at 3/4 at a distance

about 9,5 to 10 meters.

I thought "you're mine".

Took the shot and saw the 8 mm steel ball hit the gravel behind it, with a nice little dust cloud.

The mouse didn't even twitch, i hit it in right behind the shoulder and was a complete pass through.

I put the mouse on a fence post near our campsite and within 20 minutes a common buzzard grabbed it

and had a nice meal

Will post a pic when home, i'm at work now.

Only post the pic of the impact side the exit side is to bloody


----------



## maxpowers (Sep 7, 2012)

Rocked up for work one morning and there was a whole bunch of sparrows sitting in a nearby small tree so I thought I would have a go seeing as they are pests and crap on everything. Was about 10-12m away, lined one up, fired a 10mm steel ball straight through its head. Interesting start to the day!


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

I can't edit my previous post, so i post my pic here


----------



## primitive power slingshot (Apr 5, 2013)

DOVE AT 33 YARDS NECK SHOT, THANK FOR STARTING THE POST.


----------



## Tman NZ (Feb 3, 2013)

*My first kill was my luckiest kill, about 3 days after I had obtained my slingshot, I decided "Hmm, time to go hunting for... Something." So I went out with my Barnett Diablo looking around for something to shoot. Then, a small sparrow fluttered into a nearby plum tree behind some leaves, I couldn't see it but I knew where it was, I decided to take the shot. I picked up a small pebble off the driveway by my feet, drew back the bands, and let it fly! POOF! THUMP! A small cloud of feathers erupted from the tree and a small sparrow lay on the grass... My family has a rule in all hunting matters, if you're gonna kill something, you have to eat it. So I gave the little bird to my cat as his supper.*

*I had no idea, really, what I was doing that time but I'd have to say, it was a lucky shot as a n00b from roughly 5 metres away.*


----------



## zimbowarrior (Apr 24, 2013)

I would say my luckiest kill was when i was plinking and the hex nut ricochet off of the tree (the tree had a target nailed to it) and i turned around to a near dead bronze mannequin, i quickly followed up with a second shot to finish the job.


----------

